# 2008 Brute force running rich



## dirtslinger4 (Jan 2, 2014)

2008 Brute force is running rich. Can put new plugs in and within minutes they are fouled. Checked fuel pump, holds 43 psi. Have took everything apart and cleaned and put back together. Was only running rich in back cylinder but after switching coil and swapping injectors its now running rich on both (was trying to pin point problem). Ive worked and worked on this thing but cant figure out whats going on. Runs good until it fouls the plugs. Any suggestions on what it might be or something I could have missed? thanks


----------



## Lsu524 (Apr 23, 2013)

have you thought about getting a fuel / air controller and just getting it tuned

---------- Post added at 08:22 PM ---------- Previous post was at 08:21 PM ----------

levi8219 has one for sale its a hmf efi controller


----------



## HWTodd (May 3, 2011)

dirtslinger4 said:


> 2008 Brute force is running rich. Can put new plugs in and within minutes they are fouled. Checked fuel pump, holds 43 psi. Have took everything apart and cleaned and put back together. Was only running rich in back cylinder but after switching coil and swapping injectors its now running rich on both (was trying to pin point problem). Ive worked and worked on this thing but cant figure out whats going on. Runs good until it fouls the plugs. Any suggestions on what it might be or something I could have missed? thanks


IS it snorkeled?

Also the controller mentioned above does not take fuel away only add assuming it is the one Dobeck makes for them, with a plus button and a negative button on the other side.

Saw that guys post about selling to, so if it is a power commander then it will. STill need a air/fuel ratio to decide where to adjust it. But keep in mind a vehicle that is running very rich with no mods then something is wrong and a fuel controller is a bandaid

Todd


----------



## dirtslinger4 (Jan 2, 2014)

Yes snorkeled, with muzzy pro exhaust


----------



## HWTodd (May 3, 2011)

dirtslinger4 said:


> Yes snorkeled, with muzzy pro exhaust


Then it is your snorkels, not enough air, you are losing power with that loss of air. Snorkels must be big to work correctly. Most use 2" but that is simply not big enough. Some get it to run ok with them but most do not.

You need a fuel controller that removes fuel as well as adds and a air/fuel ratio gauge to get it dialed in. No one is going to have a fuel map to fit what you have because your snorkel is unique to you.

Feel free to call and discuss this tomorrow

Todd
601-771-0070


----------



## 2010Bruterider (Jun 20, 2010)

Put a 3" intake snorkel on it. First and foremost. And if you don't have a controller, get an MSD.


----------



## HWTodd (May 3, 2011)

2010Bruterider said:


> Put a 3" intake snorkel on it. First and foremost. And if you don't have a controller, get an MSD.


I agree and we sell the MSD


----------



## Johnsnook01 (Nov 30, 2021)

Was this finally figured out what the problem was cuz I have an 08 doing the exact same thing.


----------

